# Skipper's Adventures - Week 28 POTUS



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 28

My fellow Americans...

​*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

He looks so handsome 
Is he free for a dinner date?


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG Deb. I did not realize just how high statured and powerful Skipper is. I have no idea how you and Skipper are going to be able to top this one.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

We could do with Skipper here in the UK 
Great picture Deb


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Juhi said:



He looks so handsome 
Is he free for a dinner date?

Click to expand...

 If you'd like to contact his secretary at the White House, she'll see if she can find time on his schedule for you, Juhi! 



Budgiekeet said:



OMG Deb. I did not realize just how high statured and powerful Skipper is. I have no idea how you and Skipper are going to be able to top this one.

Click to expand...

 Rick, you are absolutely right. I do think the series of "Skipper's Adventures" may be coming to an end soon.  
What more can he possibly strive for?



Impeckable said:



We could do with Skipper here in the UK 
Great picture Deb 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Pete!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

It was destined to become reality...the greatest agent in the world has become the leader of the free world. There can be no greater friend, and no worse enemy...we salute you Mr.President....


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

I can't help it... I burst out laughing when I scrolled down enough to reveal Skipper behind the podium, standing so tall and regal. Very cute!!
Deb, you have definitely crossed over to the dark side of budgie ownership...It's great, isn't it???!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



It was destined to become reality...the greatest agent in the world has become the leader of the free world. There can be no greater friend, and no worse enemy...we salute you Mr.President....

Click to expand...

 Thank you, thank you very much! 



Mikey Did It said:



I can't help it... I burst out laughing when I scrolled down enough to reveal Skipper behind the podium, standing so tall and regal. Very cute!!
Deb, you have definitely crossed over to the dark side of budgie ownership...It's great, isn't it???!!

Click to expand...

Nedra, I've been possessed by the Photoshopping virus for several years now when it comes to doing pictures of my birds. 
[Remind me someday and I'll PM the links for Pedro and Poppy's wedding festivities to you if you'd like to see them. :laughing: 
That series was what started my downhill slide!]*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Is he going to celebrate his birthday? Lina says she wants to sing something for the President's birthday....
Does this reminds you of something?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, I see Mr. Skipper has a very important announcement to make and possibly a press conference afterwards. Not only is he the best undercover agent but also a very eloquent speaker!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, all becomes clear! Now we know what all the secret missions have been about and what he's been up to.

He certainly is a man on a mission. I'd vote for him :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



Is he going to celebrate his birthday? Lina says she wants to sing something for the President's birthday....
Does this reminds you of something? 

Click to expand...

 :laughing:
That gave me a good chuckle this morning, Despina! Please tell Marilyn -- ummm I mean Lina, that Mr. Skipper will indeed be celebrating his birthday this coming December and would LOVE to have her sing for him. 



aluz said:



Ooh, I see Mr. Skipper has a very important announcement to make and possibly a press conference afterwards. Not only is he the best undercover agent but also a very eloquent speaker! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you for your kind words, ma'am!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh my goodness, all becomes clear! Now we know what all the secret missions have been about and what he's been up to.

He certainly is a man on a mission. I'd vote for him :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 He definitely holds those who vote for him in the highest regard. (And, given his background it's probably the "safest" thing to do! )*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*WOW!!! The Ultimate Adventure! The Final Frontier!
Hail to the Chief! :king: :bowdown: :bowrofl:
Now - What more can our Skipper do, except establish a Presidential library in Reston after his inevitable 4th term (something never achieved since FDR...)*


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Send me the link, I'd love to see what started your downhill slide into budgie madness that we all enjoy so much!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper 28*

Sure have been praying for this for a long time, Honorable, Sir. On the edge of my seat awaiting to hear the wisdom of the Leader of the World, as we know it! Blessings J A


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Skipper is a natural for the Head Office. Get the campaign started!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

As long as it is Mr. President's desire, Lina is more than welcome and excited about it!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I SPAT MY COFFEE! This is so good and hilarious at the same time!! :laughing:

AND ....it goes beautifully with the next in series! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

My fellow Americans this is President Skipper here I am here to make an important announcement to my fellow budgie members we have lots of millet to share. My announcement is that President Skipper is coming to Australia on important business. I am meeting up with my second fellow in charge Indigo to talk about top secret business....


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the look of dignity on that adorable face!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



WOW!!! The Ultimate Adventure! The Final Frontier!
Hail to the Chief! :king: :bowdown: :bowrofl:
Now - What more can our Skipper do, except establish a Presidential library in Reston after his inevitable 4th term (something never achieved since FDR...)

Click to expand...

 As the first Budgie President of the United States, I believe he has the ability to bring changes longed for by everybirdie for many a day...



Mikey Did It said:



Send me the link, I'd love to see what started your downhill slide into budgie madness that we all enjoy so much!

Click to expand...

 I've sent you the links, Nedra.  Let me know what you think.



Jo Ann said:



Sure have been praying for this for a long time, Honorable, Sir. On the edge of my seat awaiting to hear the wisdom of the Leader of the World, as we know it! Blessings J A

Click to expand...

 Thank you Miss Jo Ann! I appreciate your confidence in my abilities. President Skipper



Cody said:



Skipper is a natural for the Head Office. Get the campaign started!

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



despoinaki said:



As long as it is Mr. President's desire, Lina is more than welcome and excited about it!  

Click to expand...

 The President is going to be looking forward to having Lina sing for him at his birthday celebration. He recalls from their dinner date that she has a very sweet voice.



AnimalKaperz said:



I SPAT MY COFFEE! This is so good and hilarious at the same time!! :laughing:

AND ....it goes beautifully with the next in series! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynda The President is definitely enjoying Air Force One in the next adventure. 



LynandIndigo said:



My fellow Americans this is President Skipper here I am here to make an important announcement to my fellow budgie members we have lots of millet to share. My announcement is that President Skipper is coming to Australia on important business. I am meeting up with my second fellow in charge Indigo to talk about top secret business....

Click to expand...

 President Skipper and Indigo will be meeting regularly at undisclosed locations to further relations between the budgies of Australia and those of the United States. Stay tuned for future updates!



BudgieSweet said:



Love the look of dignity on that adorable face!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Rose. *


----------

